# Gaggia titanium leaking from behind brew group



## wolf99 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

We have a pretty old Gaggia Titanium here in the office that has started leaking water from underneath.

On opening the front door and removing the brew group the water appears to be coming from a metal spout behind the group which appears to feed water into the group when it's internals are moved into some certain position.

Coffee is still brewed without apparent problems but the water seems to leak slowly but continually (though it isn't monitored that closely). The recess this spout is in is filled with water at its bottom

I cant find this part marked, or even shown, on any exploded diagrams in a Google image search so I'm afraid I can't be more specific.

Does anyone have a diagram that shows the area directly behind the brew group?

Does anyone know what may be causing this and thus what the solution may be?

Thanks, W


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try WWW . partsguru Gaggia titanium.

Parts and exploded views available


----------



## wolf99 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks El carajillo,

So looking at the third page (marked as page 2) in http://www.partsguru.com/user/TITANIUM%20DIAGRAM%20SUP%20027%20YDR.pdf it looks like the boiler valve, comprised of parts 23-25 & 72-76.

When looking in from the front of the unit this is located behind the brew unit, lining up with the oval hole that is at an angle in the back plate of the brew unit (part 6 in http://www.partsguru.com/user/E90032%20brew%20grp%20Rev04.pdf)

I took a picture of the area directly behind the brew unit and circled the area, below.

Am still pretty much at a loss as to the purpose of this part group, why it may be leaking or indeed if this is actually where it really is leaking from, although I can't see water coming from anywhere else.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not familiar with the machine but it appears to be a valve that could POSSIBLY release excess pressure.

I would suggest removing the screwed down cover plate and try to examine the complete component for damage /wear / lime scale.

From marks on the surroundings it looks as if water has been spraying out.

Bearing in mind safety, it might show up the problem if you switch it on with the case removed.


----------

